
Show HN: InKino v2.0 – A movie app with code sharing between Flutter and the Web - roughike
https://github.com/roughike/inKino/tree/development
======
lioeters
Excellent example of a cross-platform app. The code is so beautifully written
and organized, the meaning was clear even though I'm totally unfamiliar with
Dart.

~~~
roughike
Thanks!

I'm really glad you liked it! To be honest, I felt a little self-conscious
about some parts of it, but generally, I'm quite happy with it.

It also helps that Dart is a familiar language without too much magic!

